# [SOLVED] acer laptop is connected to network but no internet access



## acer95 (Nov 23, 2011)

about a few weeks ago, my internet on my acer laptop stopped working. it says i am connected to the network, yet there is no internet access. if anyone can help me it would be great. thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: acer laptop is connected to network but no internet access*

it may be a firewall blocking - what firewall / security suite do you have on the PC or ever had in the past, perhaps a trail version of Norton, mcafee etc

lets see an ipconfig /all - see below 

how are you connected wireless / cable to the modem/router 
do you have other pcs in the house and if so are they working


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## acer95 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: acer laptop is connected to network but no internet access*

i removed mcafee from my laptop and my internet now works!! thank you for your support  i really appreciate it


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

did you use the removal tool - have a read below - often these security suites are not completely removed and need to have the removal tool run, otherwise sometime in the future it can cause a problem again and block access 
we have seen that happen here very often 

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)


----------

